Anyone remember the max amount of people allowed in a given aol chat room? - jhamar
======
moimikey
in 1997 it was 23
[https://books.google.com/books?id=UPA1-sKZniQC&lpg=PA36&dq=m...](https://books.google.com/books?id=UPA1-sKZniQC&lpg=PA36&dq=maximum%20of%20twenty-
three%20users&pg=PA36#v=onepage&q=maximum%20of%20twenty-three%20users&f=false)

~~~
jhamar
My man! (Denzel voice!) . . . You want to create some cool chatbots with
us(Blastchat) . . .

